# Limoncello Using Sorrento Lemons



## Mike Parisi (Feb 8, 2020)

I make limoncello every year. But a few years ago, I rodered a Sorrento Lemon tree (Femminello Santa Teresa). The tree is stillsmall (under 4 feet), but producing some lemons. These are the ones I just picked. Three pounds, so will use the zest of those with 1125ML of 190 proof Everclear. So, a month from now -- limoncello.

I usually use 750ML Everclear with the zest from 2 pound of lemons and the syrup would be 4 cups sugar and 6 cups water. But, since I have 3 pounds of the Sorrento lemons, I will increase everything by 50%.

1125ML of the lemon-infused Everclear
6 cups of sugar
9 cups of water


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm looking forward to hearing about your results.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 9, 2020)

Got the peels steeping in the Everclear, which is already turning yellow.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 9, 2020)

Today I juiced the lemons and got 2 cups of juice out of those 7 lemons. Lemon squares in the oven now.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 14, 2020)

After 5 days, the Everclear is very yellow.


----------



## crabjoe (Feb 14, 2020)

Wait.. is there a reason why different amounts should be used depending on the lemon (Sorrento vs Meyer vs whatever)? And when you say increase, are you talking about the amount of SS or the ratio of sugar to water?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 14, 2020)

Sorrento lemons are typically a lot larger than other types. So you would need more smaller lemons to make 2 pounds. Smalle lemons = less surface area.

I would adjust the sugar/water ratio based on whether I am using 190 proof Everclear, 151 proof Everclear, or 100 proof vodka


----------



## NorCal (Feb 14, 2020)

I used a micro zester to make sure I only get the yellow part of the skin. The lemons are off my daughter's tree, they look the same as yours? I put in 120 proof everclear for 6 weeks, filter. I then make a 1:1 simple syrup and blend 50:50 with the everclear, making the end result a pretty sweet, but not syrupy sweet 30% abv limoncello that will not freeze in the freezer. As I mentioned in the other thread, I ended up using 80 lemons for 3.5 liters of everclear and it is very lemony, but heck, can you ever have too much flavor?


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 14, 2020)

120 proof? Thought you had said 160 in the other thread. Yeah, would definitely need a lot of lemons for 120 proof.

The skin on those lemons is a lot smoother than the Sorrento lemons


----------



## NorCal (Feb 15, 2020)

Mike Parisi said:


> 120 proof? Thought you had said 160 in the other thread. Yeah, would definitely need a lot of lemons for 120 proof.
> 
> The skin on those lemons is a lot smoother than the Sorrento lemons


I may have said 160 proof, I had to go back and check before I did my dilution and sweetening. CA has some law about not being able to sell some ethyl alcohol products greater than 60% abv, so I did in fact use 120 proof everclear.


----------



## masic2000 (Feb 15, 2020)

OMG. I've been to Sorrento and saw these lemon trees on my way to the Amalfi Coast, some of the lemons are huge like grapefruit. The limoncello produced in Italy is just amazing . . . Congrats to you on this.


----------



## winemanden (Feb 16, 2020)

You're right, Amalfi lemons are huge, but the peel is very thick and the pith not quite as bitter as a usual lemon. The lady we watched making some just tossed the flesh into the rubbish bin. Seeing how easy it was, I've made it every year since. Very nice too, but not as nice as she made.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 23, 2020)

Two weeks with the peelings in the Everclear. The peels have lost almost all their color, which means the oils have been mostly extracted. Will wait one more week, then turn it into limoncello


----------



## winemanden (Feb 24, 2020)

Nothing new but here's a link to Great Italian Chefs with a short video.

https://www.greatitalianchefs.com/recipes/limoncello-recipe
Regards to all


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 27, 2020)

OK, after 2 1/2 weeks, all of the color (and flavor) is out of the lemon peels, so time to make the limoncello




3 1/2 cups sugar and 5 1/2 cups water for each 750ML makes limoncello that is about 57 proof. I had used 1125ML of Everclear, so adjusted the syrup ingredients. Ened up with four 750ML bottles and one 375ML bottle of limoncello.


----------



## fsa46 (Feb 28, 2020)

I really like the way you use weight rather than counting them, a lot more accurate with consistent results. That's what I'll be doing from now on. Thanks.


----------

